# An Essay on Anti-Smoking Campaign



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

This is an interesting essay by the singer/songwriter Joe Jackson on anti-smoking issues. It's long but raises some good points. Have a cigar while you read it.

http://www.joejackson.com/smokingissue.htm


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the link..we need more of this!!


----------



## SoTL1977 (Jul 31, 2008)

> It is disingenuous, too, to say that smokers are not being barred from the bar, but just barred from smoking. This is like telling a vegetarian that his favourite restaurant has been turned into a steakhouse - but he's still welcome! For many of us, a drink and a smoke complement each other so perfectly that being forbidden to smoke is not only infuriating but a genuine loss, the loss of a cherished pleasure and a part of our lifestyle. One smoker I know describes it as 'like being forced to eat chips with no salt'.


Nice article, thanks for sharing!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

That's a great article. Get it to EVERYONE.


----------

